# Cheap Campy Compatible Wheels?



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm looking for an inexpensive Campy compatible wheelset for my older steel Bianchi with new Veloce 10spd gruppo. I'd like somthing all silver.
I see BWW has a few options I like but nothing for Campy. 
We're talking in the $300 (or less) price range. 

Thanks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Campagnolo Khamsin sells for some $180

Wiggle | Campagnolo Khamsin Clincher Wheelset Performance Wheels


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Campagnolo Khamsin sells for some $180
> 
> Wiggle | Campagnolo Khamsin Clincher Wheelset Performance Wheels


That's a great deal, but they are black.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There use to be a silver version, maybe look online and you can find one, the price is hard to beat, also the Scirocco ( $280 ) was avaliable on silver version


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice, last week someone here called me a homophobe.
I'm neither.
I used to see the silver versions around when I didn't need them, but they now seem to be harder to find.
Black wheels on an old steel Celeste Bianchi just look like sh!t.
Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, I think the silver versions are older, now there are only black on the market.

Alternatively you could build a set on Silver Ambrosio or Miche Hubs ( some $90 per pair ) and silver low cost rims like Mavic CXP22 for example.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking the Mavic route too. I'm surprised I can't find some low cost Cxp22 or OPs with Campy compatible hubs easily out there somewhere in computerland.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Several models of Neuvations also come with Campy compatible freehub bodies.

I've been pleasantly surprised by the set on Neuvations that came on a bike I bought second-hand three years ago. No idea of the age of the wheels--I'm guessing about ten years--but they haven't needed a thing in the three years I've owned them. And I thought the wheels would the be first thing I'd have to replace.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Bruce. I have a set of silver Nuevations (shimano) love them. I've checked Nuevations site but for some reason the are not currently selling silver versions. Too bad those ones I have are some sharp looking wheels on that bike.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Fulcrum Racing 5. Fulcrum's pro teams train on them. They have a great, comfortable ride, and are really solid and reliable. Reasonably light for a training clincher as well! I have a set on my vintage Concorde - they look great!

$206 at Ribble

Fulcrum Racing 5 Wheels Pair


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

if you go to the handbuilt route mabye you can buy all from the same online seller und like that save on shipping etc.

for example,

from TotalCycling.com

- Mavic MA3 Rims silver 32 holes $26.73 each total $53.46
Mavic MA3 Road Rim - 32 Hole: Total Cycling

- Miche Racing Box Hubs silver 32 holes $93.61 pair
Miche Racing RC2 Hubs - Campagnolo Freehub: Total Cycling

- Sapim Race Spokes silver including nipples $0.65 each total $41.60
you'll need 48 in 296 and 16 in 294
Sapim Race Double Butted Spoke - Silver: Total Cycling

Total in Parts $188.67 plus shipping total $208.46

you can build them yourself or pay a builder and it is still within your budget.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Looks like probikekit has several Miche wheelsets that would fit your requirements.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

slegros said:


> Fulcrum Racing 5. Fulcrum's pro teams train on them. They have a great, comfortable ride, and are really solid and reliable. Reasonably light for a training clincher as well! I have a set on my vintage Concorde - they look great!
> 
> $206 at Ribble
> 
> Fulcrum Racing 5 Wheels Pair


Nice try but they are out of stock and again, they are BLACK!
Thanks for trying.
I'll look into those others, thanks Salsa.
I'll check out those at PBK too.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The Miche are all black or white with red hubs.
I need ALL SILVER.
I may just get another Shimano or Sram rear der. and some Shimano compatible wheels.
I knew going Campy was going to cause some issues.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.bikehubstore.com/

They have hubsets with Campy option in Silver, and Kinlin rims are available in silver - just have to find someone to build them for you


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

mrcreosote said:


> BikeHubStore.com
> 
> They have hubsets with Campy option in Silver, and Kinlin rims are available in silver - just have to find someone to build them for you


Thanks, I googled them before but didn't seem to take me to the correct site. I've always wanted to try my own build some day. Those blue ano hubs would look sweet with the blue graphics on the frame. I'll have to revisit Mike T's site on building wheels. Might be a fun winter project. :thumbsup:


----------



## shah321 (Jul 22, 2012)

there are only black on the market.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Re silver hubs, you also have Ambrosio Zenith (which are apparently rebadged Novatecs) as an option


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

mrcreosote said:


> BikeHubStore.com
> 
> They have hubsets with Campy option in Silver, and Kinlin rims are available in silver - just have to find someone to build them for you





T K said:


> Thanks, I googled them before but didn't seem to take me to the correct site. I've always wanted to try my own build some day. Those blue ano hubs would look sweet with the blue graphics on the frame. I'll have to revisit Mike T's site on building wheels. Might be a fun winter project. :thumbsup:


I had the same desire for all silver wheels in a campy 10 freehub, and couldn't find much, outside of used wheels. obviously the aero campagnolo shamals/zondas/atlantas would look great, but i worried about the low spoke count, and the 8 spd freehub body probably meant i had to rebuild them with 9/10 hubs, or figure out a fix. Instead of worrying about that, I built my own set using components from BHS.

Went with the Kinlin XR-380 laced with Sapim Lasers to the BHS wide 85 and SL211 hubs. Problem is, the XR-380 does not come in silver or are very hard to find in silver, even though they might be listed as being available in silver. I ordered the black, stripped the anodizing, and polished the raw aluminum. It was a pretty intensive process, messy too, so i wouldn't recommend it to people who aren't masochistic DIY'ers like myself. But, I was constrained by my desire for a deep profile wheel, plenty of mid or low profile wheels that still come in silver (Mavic OP?). 

Anyway, here are the results of my labor of love:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks charlox, I've seen you bike before, I think in the Bianchi section. 
My bike looks similar. I think it is a '95 ELOS.
There is a bike in the Bianchi Picture thread on page #36 that looks about like mine. He used some blue ano bits and it looks fantastic!
I used to back in the 80's strip ano off of a lot of faded BMX parts. I would spray them with Easy Off oven cleaner and let soak. Then wash off using water and an SOS pad. Then polish with Semi Crome posish. Most stuff came out looking almost chromed.
Was this your first wheel build? How'd it go?
I can't decide if I want a classic 32/3cross build with some low profile rims. Or a more modern 30mm rim with less spokes.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

T K said:


> Thanks charlox, I've seen you bike before, I think in the Bianchi section.
> My bike looks similar. I think it is a '95 ELOS.
> There is a bike in the Bianchi Picture thread on page #36 that looks about like mine. He used some blue ano bits and it looks fantastic!
> I used to back in the 80's strip ano off of a lot of faded BMX parts. I would spray them with Easy Off oven cleaner and let soak. Then wash off using water and an SOS pad. Then polish with Semi Crome posish. Most stuff came out looking almost chromed.
> ...


this was my first build, and outside of typical newb wheel builder issues (popped a few spokes, took a while to get it trued) it went pretty smoothly. wouldn't hesitate to build another set, in fact i'm planning another build for my other bike. i also used easy off and some steel wool, then a bench grinder/polishing wheel with some compound. the polishing took some time because wheels are a fairly awkward shape, but it was fun. 

sometimes i think about whether i should've went with a low profile 32 x3 build just to keep the overall look more retrogrouch, but i really like my wheels. not the lightest wheelset, but plenty stiff even for a jr. clydesdale like myself.


----------

